# CPWO and Insulin Protocol



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Just reading over various slin protocols as ive been taking interest in it for a while. One that intersted me was the Carbless Post Workout Protocol and has done for some time now, the option was to add HGH and IGF-1 PWO but im going to leave that for another time.

Ill outline what i would be intersted in doing - but im just looking for some oppinons, experiences on the subject, prefererably if you have used this protocol. Outline how you did it and at what dosages.

Intended to use 7-10g/ IU slin.

- -15 min prior to workout: Take 6-10iu Novalog subq (start of low at 2iu)

- -10 min prior to workout: Drink shake #1

- -After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout

- -Go home

- -Take down shake #3

*Shake #1*

40-60g Low DE Maltodextrin

50g Whey Isolate

5g Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL

2-4g L Arginine (for extra pumps)

10g L Glutamine

10-15g EAA'S

10g BCAA

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

*
Shake #2*

5g Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL

10-15g EAA'S

10g BCAA

25-75g Dextrose

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

*
Shake #3*

2 cups pasteurized egg whites,

1 cup dry oats,

1 banana

5g Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL

10g L Glutamine

10g BCAA

2-4g L arginine

I have word from a member on here that doing this protocol wont be enough to yeild muscular gains, and is recommended to do x 3 daily shots. 1 AM 2 CPWO, 3 PM

Any truth to this?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you're mixing protocols here.

CPWO is for cutting, and often used with either keto or alternate day fasting. At any rate, the point is to be carbless post workout, and as long as possible into the next day, fasted cardio and stay fasted for as long as possible that day (or consuming 500-1000cals day).

In short, CPWO, is for use with alternate day fasting mostly; sometimes for keto diets. No need for more than 3iu/day. ever.

If you're looking at using insulin with 3 shakes etc for the anabolic effects. Do not apply CPWO.

For bulking you need 3xday shots of short acting (or 1 long acting in the morning and 1 short post workout) which amounts to about 30-50iu 'slin/day.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks aus, knew you would come to the rescue lol.

Taken in all what you have said, this will be a bulking cycle. I plan to use test tren mast all long estered with tbol as my AAS, and yes it will be a lean bulker.

I would prefer to ... as ive said, stay lean during the use of slin. Im lean naturally and i dont want that to be taken away too much, as ive maintained a lean physique throughout my years of training.

Shooting for 10g/ IU slin at first just to make sure i have more than enough, and gradually taper this to what feels right.

I wont include the mid - day slin shot for a few weeks untill i feel i want to add it in.

-------------

9.00am: 8 Egg whites, porridge oats, banana

9.30am jab 3iu humalog/novarapid/novalog (will increase slowly to somewhere around 10iu and increase carbs obviously)

9.45am Shake with: 30g dextrose, 50g whey isolate, 5g CEE, 10g EAA, 10g BCAA, 10g L glutamine.

10.30-11am Fish & Basmatti rice w/ brocolli (dextrose on hand if needbe always)

-------------

2.30pm Jab 3iu slin

2.45pm Shake with: 30g dextrose, 50g whey isolate, 5g CEE, 10g EAA, 10g BCAA, 10g L glutamine,

3.45-4.15pm Chicken Breast & Basmatti rice w/ asparagus (dextrose on hand if needbe always)

-------------

Train 6pm - 7pm ish

3iu slin immeadiatly PWO

Shake with: 30g dextrose, 50g whey isolate, 5g CEE, 10g EAA, 10g BCAA, 10g L glutamine,

Few questions.

1. Would i be better off waking up, jabbing slin on a empty stomach, having my shake immeadiatly. Then an hour later having my egg whites, porridge oats etc? Or vise versa?

I would assume its better to have the slin peaking when you are eating the most valuable nutrients i.e chicken rices etc?, and keeping dextrose on hand of course. Of course this would make carb math workout slightly harder as its easy with dextrose. 10g / IU etc and you know its high GI so there wont be any hypo problems.

2. Any preference on humalog/novorapid/novalog for a fast acting slin?

3. Should i jab my slin PWO immediatly after my workout in the toilet? Then down my shake strait after? As ive read this will increase a big IGF-1 burst?

Or alternatively - have my shake, go home, and 1 hour after training jab the slin and get a fast GI & slow GI carb down with whey, CEE, EAA, BCAA etc?

4. When is the most likely you will go hypo, just after injection 10-20 mins later if there is a lack of carbs, or at the peak at 1-2 hours?

5. ON OFF DAYS of slin, i plan to run 100mcg GHRP n 100mcg CJC morning and pre - bed, not interfereance here i take it?


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

1. doesnt really matter just so long as theres carbs availiable when it kicks in

2. I havent noticed but i prefer the slightly longer acting ones like humulin s

3. immediatly-thats how i do it

4. for me around 2-3 hours post with short acting and often leaves me with low BG hence my use of levemir and hum S

5. take these around slin 'poor mans HGH and IGF'

your original plan was way off the mark in terms of CPWO. CPWO is great for condition and moderate gains but your plan is really for big gains with maybe a little spillage into fat gains. not to say your plan Isnt a goodun  its just not CPWO


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

MODIFIED PROTOCOL.

Starting at 7iu/jab and working up to 10iu

using 10g/ iu slin working my down to suit.

------------

9.00am: jab 7iu humalog/novarapid/novalog

9.10am 8 Egg whites, porridge oats, banana, glass of OJ, dextrose 60g,

9.40am Shake with: 50g whey isolate, 5g CEE, 10g EAA, 10g BCAA, 10g L glutamine

10.40am Fish & brocolli (dextrose on hand)

-------------

2.30pm Jab 7iu slin

2.40pm Chicken Breast & Basmatti rice w/ asparagus, glass of OJ x 2

3.40pm Shake with: 50g whey isolate, 5g CEE, 10g EAA, 10g BCAA, 10g L glutamine,

4.40pm Fish & Brocolli, glass of OJ x2

-------------

Train 6pm - 7pm ish

7.10pm 7iu slin immeadiatly PWO

7.20pm 10 mins later shake with: 70g dextrose, 50g whey isolate, 5g CEE, 10g EAA, 10g BCAA, 10g L glutamine

8.00pm PWO Chicken & Basmatti rice, glass of OJ x 2

9.00pm Steak & Basmatti rice, glass of OJ x 2

Want to include IGF1 LR3 into it also, either in the AM or 30-60 mins pre training into the muscle being trained.

What would best suit the above protocol?

I will be using GHRP2 and CJC1295 on off IGF-1/slin days in am/pm.

This will be alongside test tren mast tbol.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Reading up on IGF1 LR3 and several posts say go jab my slin PWO immeadiatly, have dextrose strait after, 10 mins after have shake with the above in it.

Go home, jab 20mcg + IGF1 LR3 for its insulin sensitising effects, then take down my PWO meal of chicken & rice, with glass of OJ x 2?

Am i right in thinking, the protocol of 30-60 mins jab of IGF pre training to the muscle that is being trained, and the protocol of going home, jabbing IGF into the trained muscle will be the same effect?

Any preference or help laying out/mending this protocol please would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like you have a great protocol to me and should be good on that for a few weeks at a time; ie stop when fasting morning BG drops.

Can't really advise on IGF as havent used and TBH never intend to.

question, why the OJ? I avoid fructose on slin as it tends to create unpredictable BG for me, just juices/coke not whole fruit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Shreds said:


> MODIFIED PROTOCOL.
> 
> Starting at 7iu/jab and working up to 10iu
> 
> ...


Hi mate, next time PM me a link, as I don't feel like repeating my PM here, even though other may like the info.

I think GHFRP/Mod GRF (1-29) (assume thats what you're calling CJC) is good to use with every slin shot (or before bed if using 2iu of GH 20-30mins after every slin shot). However i think IGF-1 is a waste for you if you're already using 'slin- don't forget they are already using the same receptors (IGF= INSULIN LIKE growth factor after all). Most people alternate a month on slin/other month on IGF:

http://www.basskilleronline.com/hgh-igf-insulin.shtml


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Hi mate, next time PM me a link, as I don't feel like repeating my PM here, even though other may like the info.
> 
> I think GHFRP/Mod GRF (1-29) (assume thats what you're calling CJC) is good to use with every slin shot (or before bed if using 2iu of GH 20-30mins after every slin shot). However i think IGF-1 is a waste for you if you're already using 'slin- don't forget they are already using the same receptors (IGF= INSULIN LIKE growth factor after all). Most people alternate a month on slin/other month on IGF:
> 
> http://www.basskilleronline.com/hgh-igf-insulin.shtml


Sorry matey should have just PM'd you the link your right, no idea why i didnt 

Wont be running GH on this protocol, if you think the IGF is a waste of time then thats okay. Was reading up about its creation of new cells, not just englarging the existing ones like AAS does.

Yeah its mod-grf 129, would i be better off running GHRP2 n Mod grf 1-29 in AM/PM on off slin days?

Or as you said use it with every slin shot?

How do i approach using them with every slin shot?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Sorry matey should have just PM'd you the link your right, no idea why i didnt
> 
> Wont be running GH on this protocol, if you think the IGF is a waste of time then thats okaynot a waste, but best used with PGF-2a and both injected into the individual muscle, is prob the best use. Was reading up about its creation of new cellsam no convinced about cell hyperplasia in human muscle- definitely happens in cats though.., not just englarging the existing ones like AAS does proven and works...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Would i be better of also running GHRP2 n Mod grf in AM/PM on non slin days too?

Same time injection, so, slin x 3 day and just after jab my GHRP/grf?

Have a look at my read i posted in case you havent.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/137442-very-interesting-read-igf-1-slin-gh-etc-talks-about-extended-gut.html


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Shreds, going back to the first post in this thread, the following is what I have started this month, making a change from taking 2iu of Humatrope e.d. since January:

6am - 30 min prior to workout: Take 3iu HGH subq. Training is 3 x per week doing 5x5 training.

6.15am - 15 min prior to workout: Take 10iu fast acting insulin subq, followed by Shake # 1: 10-20g EEA, 5g Extreme Whey, 25g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine Monohydrate, ECA stack.

6.30am - Train. After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout. Shake # 2: 10-20g EEA, 5g Extreme Whey, 25g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine Monohydrate.

7.15am - Gym changing room. Shake # 3: 1 whole egg, 1 scoop extreme whey, 50g oats.

I was originally running 50g of dextrose in each shake, but found this to be too high for myself, and gradually reduced it down to 25g per shake, and am comfortable at this.

I have put about 4ib of scale weight on over the last month using this protocol, and my trousers are much tighter on the waist. Though this makes me think this is not 4ib of muscle.

I will continue this protocol and see how it goes, with the addition of cleaning up my diet tomorrow, which I have purposely not altered or cleaned up since January. My proteins levels are always high, but I have also been eating anything else I fancy on the side. As of tomorrow, this stops. I am now around 16st 7ib and am breathing really heavy on general day to day activities, so I think it's time to cut some weight and bodyfat now. Generally, anytime I alter or add something to my training, I bring it in or out on a new month, just so I know where I am.

July, I hope to be adding GHRP-6 and CJC (no dac) to see if this adds any difference to my training and recovery. Not sure wether to drop GH back to 2iu per day again with this though. Will be interested to see how you run yours and how you get on with it.

Please keep us updated mate, as I'm really interested in the discussion that Ausbuilt, Pharmasay and yourself have been having on this topic.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

CPWO protocol is generally used for cutting mate, But thanks for posting up your protocol. Looks good!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry Shreds, I didn't mean to state that this was a CPWO protocol. I was just aiming that this was similar to your first post on this thread, out of interest more than anything.

That aside, I am interested in how you get on with your GHRP and CJC, as I am looking to run this soon, and will be keeping an eye on this thread... Hope you keep your useage updated.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Sorry Shreds, I didn't mean to state that this was a CPWO protocol. I was just aiming that this was similar to your first post on this thread, out of interest more than anything.
> 
> That aside, I am interested in how you get on with your GHRP and CJC, as I am looking to run this soon, and will be keeping an eye on this thread... Hope you keep your useage updated.


Im running GHRP n Mod-GRF 1-29 (CJC) for the first time, it wont pack on the muscle. But as aus said to jab your slin at the same time as you jab your GHRP2 etc which soon after will release a large burst of GH.

Ill keep updated about how my protocol is going, will be running it soon. Ill keep posted.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol 30-50iu slin per day?

Lol 20mcg igf?

WTF is this lol

I'd say take 50mcg igf 30-60min prw or in the am of a training day.

Slin stick to novo 10iu am with breky or pw

That's it why is so complicated lol

Take slin at 8.00am then 11.33am then 12.5mcg if at 12.52pm slin 6min and 12sec pw. Stick to them times and that's the best protocol ATM for mass ok lol ffs

I'm yet to see a post by a guy with a decent amount of lbm bang on about slin like this lol

IMO test gh little slin is all that's needed (so I hear)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doesnt the presence of slin blunt the gh release from the ghrp cjc? Thought that's why no carbs till gh release has peaked? Not sure maybe wrong tho


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shreds- IMO you'd be better off looking at your diet, were are the healthy fats?

I'd say have 1x10iu novo am (nontraining days) pw (training days) and have more fat in your diet.

Ps all them slin shots in the day before you train? I bet you hit a hypo or feel weak or sick during training..... I know many who report this with multi novo shots or levemer in the am.

Just a thought mate

Jim


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Doesnt the presence of slin blunt the gh release from the ghrp cjc? Thought that's why no carbs till gh release has peaked? Not sure maybe wrong tho


Its the carbs that reduce potency not the insulin.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol 30-50iu slin per day?
> 
> Lol 20mcg igf?
> 
> ...


I agree... its pretty simple... i do 10iu in the morn, 10 iu in the afternoon, and 10iu pwo. I don't measure the time in between, its just when i have time/and food available work wise.

I take one shake each slin shot; i don't do shakes while I'm training- they are not absorbed in time... take 1 shake PRE workout instead if you must.

I've said it before shreds- you focus to much on the application of small details- most people don't even notice if IGF-1 works (slin just works...); but if you're already big, and chasing extra mass, any extra edge is good- at your size... you've a long way to go before adding every peptide- save your money- do more test, but most of all- if you're not eating 4,000-6,000 cals (similar to what i posted from professional muscle) I think you should stop sweating the details..


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ive found in the past only 1 dose of fast slin with gh worked wonders PWO tbh


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I agree... its pretty simple... i do 10iu in the morn, 10 iu in the afternoon, and 10iu pwo. I don't measure the time in between, its just when i have time/and food available work wise.
> 
> I take one shake each slin shot; i don't do shakes while I'm training- they are not absorbed in time... take 1 shake PRE workout instead if you must.
> 
> I've said it before shreds- you focus to much on the application of small details- most people don't even notice if IGF-1 works (slin just works...); but if you're already big, and chasing extra mass, any extra edge is good- at your size... you've a long way to go before adding every peptide- save your money- do more test, but most of all- if you're not eating 4,000-6,000 cals (similar to what i posted from professional muscle) I think you should stop sweating the details..


Cheers jim n aus, yeah i understand totally where your coming from. The reason why i was getting so anal on the subject was due to simply the scare factor of hypo from slin. Just wanted to get my head around it more, and feel comfortable using it without being in danger if you get me.

Slin is a new thing to me so i was just demonstrating what my diet would look like had i use the protocol.

Reason why there are little fats are due to surely your not alowed to have any fats post slin injection as they blunt release?

In a normal not slin protocol diet i consume a lot of fat per day. Lots of nuts, avocado, healthy unstaturated oils etc but i was removing them due to the reason that i thought you shouldnt consume fats post slin injection.

"Injection + 5 minutes - drink shake with 10g glutamine / 10g creatine / 55g dextrose

Injection + 15 minutes - drink shake with 80g of whey protein in water

Injection + 60 - 75 minutes - eat a protein / carb meal with 40-50g of protein, 40-50g of carbs, NO FATS

Avoid fats for 2-3 hours for Humalog IM, 3-4 hours for Humalog sub-q, 4-5 hours for Humulin-R."

taken from a slin,gh,IGF1 protocol.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I agree... its pretty simple... i do 10iu in the morn, 10 iu in the afternoon, and 10iu pwo. I don't measure the time in between, its just when i have time/and food available work wise.


I also work from home, so my schedule can be very precise if needbe IMO, hence why ive layed it out in such a way that appeals to me as I have quite a bit of time on my hands most of the day.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Was toying with the idea of adding some GH to this protocol. Was studying into the correct times for injection when using insulin, there are mixed opinions.

I was browsing some endo journals that where saying that possibly bedtime shots of GH could be benefial but ill go into that later.

When would be the best time to take the GH, i believe in the non-interuption of canceling out your own natural bedtime GH spike, so AM and afternoon shots i will most likely follow - unless someone says this is not the way to go.

I know that GH lower slin sensitivity, and raises blood sugar levels which slin obviously lowers BS levels, so do they cancel each other out if jabbed together?

I will be doing a slin shot AM then having breakfast/shake etc

same goes for 2.30pm when i have my next shot.

and a PWO slin shot too.

I was going to add GHRP2/CJC to every shot, and to use AM/PM on off slin days.

How do i aproach adding GH into the protocol?

How long should i run the GH for?

Was planning to run the slin for 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Also im aware that IGF1 supresses natural GH, does the same go for insulin i take it?

Does this alter protocols at all?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

gh/slin worked very well in tandem - IMO only...I shot them both in the same pin PWO bi laterally for site enhancement and deffo brought up lagging parts.

I felt it blunted the slins effects on adding slop.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Shreds said:


> The reason why i was getting so anal on the subject was due to simply the scare factor of hypo from slin. Just wanted to get my head around it more, and feel comfortable using it without being in danger if you get me. 10g of simple carbs/1iu 'slin. No danger. You can do a lot less, but that takes time and a BG monitor. 10g is for anybody, anytime. There is nothing more to get your head around.
> 
> Slin is a new thing to me so i was just demonstrating what my diet would look like had i use the protocol.frankly it doesn't matter so much. 'slin is for bulking (not counting CPWO- which is limited to dieting and for keto style diets only). Don't take 'slin if you're not trying to gain serious mass; if so, you can't take in to many carbs..
> 
> ...





Shreds said:


> I also work from home, so my schedule can be very precise if needbe IMO, hence why ive layed it out in such a way that appeals to me as I have quite a bit of time on my hands most of the day.


overkill. fine if you can, but really its not required to be that anal about it.



Shreds said:


> Was toying with the idea of adding some GH to this protocol. Was studying into the correct times for injection when using insulin, there are mixed opinions. yes it's very beneficial- but that means no more than 7iu of 'slin per shot, as this amount increases GH receptors, over 10iu the reverse happens..
> 
> I was browsing some endo journals that where saying that possibly bedtime shots of GH could be benefial but ill go into that later. no ipamorelin (or similar) and mod GRF (1-29) pre bed is better- makes your pitiutary work to release loads of your own GH- greater blood effect than 7.5iu of injected HGH.. save GH for daytime shots. Bed time GH is best for anti-aging therapy on the over 60s with no/very low GH release..
> 
> ...


mate generally- I think you're micro managing this- if you're bulking up- you've no probs taking enough carbs to cover your 'slin use.

If you're "lean bulking" count your morning shake (for the 'slin shot) as part of your breakfast cals, same goes for lunch, and same goes for your pwo shake (count it as part of dinner cals); if you're not that worried then the shakes are in ADDITION to your usual cals...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> mate generally- I think you're micro managing this- if you're bulking up- you've no probs taking enough carbs to cover your 'slin use.
> 
> If you're "lean bulking" count your morning shake (for the 'slin shot) as part of your breakfast cals, same goes for lunch, and same goes for your pwo shake (count it as part of dinner cals); if you're not that worried then the shakes are in ADDITION to your usual cals...


Taken in what you have said, probably will start of with 10g carbs/iu and lower it slowly. Personally im going to be on a lean bulker, and ill take your advise as countijng my morning shake as part of my brekky cals, same goes for throughout the day.

So my 7iu am jab slin together with 3-4iu GH? Not sure on the starting dosage as ill be using it with my afternoon slin jab too.

How long shall i run slin week?

Same goes for GH?

Was thinking 5 on 2 off for both slin / GH, as i train Mon-Friday and have the weekend as rest/cardio? Would this be too much GH/week?

So pre bed GHRP2 and Mod GRF 1-29 Every night

Also on off days x 3 shots/day


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Taken in what you have said, probably will start of with 10g carbs/iu and lower it slowly really no need to look to lowering it unless you're getting fat.. but really its your overall daily cals you look at.. Personally im going to be on a lean bulker, and ill take your advise as countijng my morning shake as part of my brekky cals, same goes for throughout the day.fair enough
> 
> So my 7iu am jab slin together with 3-4iu GH? 2iu each jab, so you'd be at 6iu for the day.Not sure on the starting dosage as ill be using it with my afternoon slin jab too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Ill probably end up doing 5 on 2 off if that is okay? Just works better with my schedule and thats when ill be doing the slin anyway.

Can i leave GH to only 5 days/week, and do the pep's as youve said x 3/day on off days and pre-bed every night?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Post is looking good guys with some solid info.

I have been doing a lot of research on this all week, as I'm waiting on my delivery pf GHRP & CJC and am trying to work out how to add it in to my current GH/Slin use. This is what I am currently doing:

6am - 30 min prior to workout: Take 3iu Humatrope subq. Training is 3 x per week doing 5x5 training.

6.15am - 15 min prior to workout: Take 10iu Humalog subq, followed by Shake # 1: 10-20g EEA, 5g Extreme Whey, 25g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine Monohydrate, ECA stack.

6.30am - Train. After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout. Shake # 2: 10-20g EEA, 5g Extreme Whey, 25g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine Monohydrate.

7.15am - Gym changing room. Shake # 3: 1 whole egg, 1 scoop extreme whey, 50g oats.

I am 50/50 on wether to drop the insulin in July as I have been on GH now since the start of Jan and have not lost any bodyfat. I am thinking that the prescence of insulin is inhibiting lipolysys. Not to sure but from what I have researched the following is what I am swaying towards. (thoughts appreciated on this).

Weights morning - 6am - 100mcg of GHRP6 & 100mcg of CJC (various names depending on supplier). 10 mins later, 2iu of GH for body to see a large spike. 10 mins later, EAA and creatine drinks as this will not cause any blunting. No insulin at this point.

6.30 - train. should I sip on workout drink with carbs? Not sure on this.

7.15 - Normal PWO drink of whey and oats.

What the research I have done is saying that the insulin should be left out of this mix for 3 hours, so taken about 9am with the usual mix of protein/carb ratio. This allows for the wave of peptides and GH to complete its cycle. Then you take the slin to let it do its stuff.

On cardio mornings, my peptide/GH plan and timings will be the same, but all on an empty stomach to allow the flow and utilisation of FFAs. The idea then is to remain fasted until about 10am to help induce lypolysis. No insulin on this day at all.

I will also be doing the same dose of peptides before bed every night, but there will be no addition of GH here. Basically I can't afford it here as the stuff I have is not the cheapest to buy.

The above is going against the grain what I have been doing by taking my GH and slin within 15 mins of each other in the A.M., as I have gone from 14st 10ib to fluctuating between 16st 5ib to 16st 7ib lately (6 months). Granted this is not all muscle and my trousers are tighter. However, time to cut it back a bit now and see whats underneath from the last 6 months. Cleaning diet up now as well.

Hope this is of some use for discussion and appreciate your thoughts on this guys. Top thread, keep it going.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Post is looking good guys with some solid info.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research on this all week, as I'm waiting on my delivery pf GHRP & CJC and am trying to work out how to add it in to my current GH/Slin use. This is what I am currently doing:
> 
> ...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input and advice Ausbuilt. This is helping to clear things up. Looks like a plan is coming together.

Only area that is a bit grey is the folowing:

What the research I have done is saying that the insulin should be left out of this mix for 3 hours, so taken about 9am with the usual mix of protein/carb ratio. This allows for the wave of peptides and GH to complete its cycle. Then you take the slin to let it do its stuff.true, but on balance if you're taking GH for fat loss, ditch the regular use of 'slin here. Instead take 3iu post workout, with NO carbs- just a zero carb or low carb (if you must) whey.

I am reading this as 3iu of insulin PWO. Am I correct in assuming this? I am happy to go zero carbs here, and can see the sense in dropping them out.

I am looking forward to July, to add/start the peptides. Did the fasted cardio this morning at 6.30am, but obviously with no peps or GH, and then had whey only at 10am, as I have kept my carbs low today. Thought I might be hungry and grumbling a bit, but there were no issues at all. Wonder wether I'll feel like that when I add the GHRP6? :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dt36 said:


> What the research I have done is saying that the insulin should be left out of this mix for 3 hours, so taken about 9am with the usual mix of protein/carb ratio. This allows for the wave of peptides and GH to complete its cycle. Then you take the slin to let it do its stuff.true, but on balance if you're taking GH for fat loss, ditch the regular use of 'slin here. Instead take 3iu post workout, with NO carbs- just a zero carb or low carb (if you must) whey.
> 
> I am reading this as 3iu of insulin PWO. Am I correct in assuming this? *correct- 3iu PWO 'slin, NO carbs, whey only (i use a zeri carb whey like QNT metapure, but there are others*I am happy to go zero carbs here, and can see the sense in dropping them out.
> 
> I am looking forward to July, to add/start the peptides. Did the fasted cardio this morning at 6.30am, but obviously with no peps or GH, and then had whey only at 10am, as I have kept my carbs low today. Thought I might be hungry and grumbling a bit, but there were no issues at all. Wonder wether I'll feel like that when I add the GHRP6? :whistling:


 i use ipamorelin- least sides (no prolactin issues, no hunger issues etc). don't forget GHRP is a bit pointless without MOD GRF (1-29)


----------

